
Quantum Computing: A Beginner’s Notes and Overview of IBM's Quantum Experience - rbanffy
https://developer.ibm.com/dwblog/2017/quantum-computing-coding-ibm-q-experience/?social_post=950668007&fst=Discover&linkId=39105389
======
darkkindness
> But there is more to try–the Beginner’s Guide has a number of different
> experiments available—from Bit-flip encoders, to Grover’s and Shor’s
> algorithms. Am I ready to understand a quantum score like this? Well, maybe
> not just yet. Some day though…

The enthusiasm! I love it. However...

I remember reading a post from Algorithmic Assertions[1] which gave a
wonderful example of the use of intuition in designing/transforming a quantum
circuit. He walks through every step, starting with a simple swap circuit and
ending with a proof of quantum teleportation. It was kind of magical to see
all the tricks used. Inserting CNOTS in order to optimize out certain gates?
Knowing that controlled-Z gates are equivalent if flipped around? Transposing
H gates with X or Z gates to turn an X into a Z and vice versa?

I stress the importance of the steps here, because if your goal is to be able
to build fancy quantum scores, it isn't enough, most likely, to just read the
Beginner's guide and grok Shor's algorithm -- it's really important to have
the intuition needed to write your own algorithms. It is exactly like learning
how to code again.

[1]: [http://algassert.com/post/1628](http://algassert.com/post/1628)

~~~
kcasey1234
The link you've posted is excellent too. I suppose its a bit more than just
learning a new programming language. It feels to me like learning to code a
new programming language in a foreign language. There's the mechanics and
syntax of working the composer AND the actual meaning of the gates that have
to be grepped. And I'm still a long way from knowing intuitively that "When a
Hadamard hops over an X gate (a NOT), the X gets turned into a Z" :)

------
cynicaldevil
If someone wants a more detailed explanation about the gates mentioned in the
blog, consider reading the introductory chapter to 'Quantum Computation and
Quantum Information' by Neilsen and Chuang.

